# You must eat at the Surfin Burrito when in Cancun!



## ada903 (Apr 6, 2012)

We have discovered the best food in Cancun.  At km 9.5, across the street from Señor Frogs, there is a small shack with three wooden tables outside, called the Surfin Burrito, the owner is an American young man from San Diego.  The beers are $29 pesos ($2.50) and the burritos are fast food prices (around $6 US dollars).  You can customize your own burrito, and they are the best I ever had.  It is a great place for people watching too, since the wooden tables are right out by the main street.  There is cool music playing and surf videos on a tv screen.  Already ate twice there.  Don't miss it when in Cancun!


----------



## buceo (Apr 7, 2012)

Good as there, thanks.  Just bought our plane tickets...for Feb 2013.


----------



## rwpeterson (Apr 7, 2012)

*We love that place!*

We agree.  Great, reasonably priced food.


----------



## momeason (Oct 5, 2012)

We agree. We ate there yesterday. The food is great and very cheap. 3 tacos were $5 US. They have build your own burritos and buckets of beer, margaritas and wings, burgers and fries and cerviche. They have 3 outside only picnic tables but they do deliver so if the weather is bad you can call them.
They are open 24 hours and the restaurant is very small, across the street from Senor Frogs.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking forward to planting myself on one of those tables in the near future, likely before the end of the month.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll be there in two weeks. Thanks for the tip!  

Dave


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 6, 2012)

ada903 said:


> We have discovered the best food in Cancun.  At km 9.5, across the street from Señor Frogs, there is a small shack with three wooden tables outside, called the Surfin Burrito, the owner is an American young man from San Diego.  The beers are $29 pesos ($2.50) and the burritos are fast food prices (around $6 US dollars).  You can customize your own burrito, and they are the best I ever had.  It is a great place for people watching too, since the wooden tables are right out by the main street.  There is cool music playing and surf videos on a tv screen.  Already ate twice there.  Don't miss it when in Cancun!



Glad you you found a nice place and like it there. If you're impressed with these prices, you may want to head downtown and eat at one of many small, local establishments. Me thinks you'll find that $6 burrito and $2.50 cerveza on the pricey side. By local establishments, I mean the places where you won't find another tourist. And, you'll have some of the most authentic, and best tasting food you've ever had. 

Just one example, I think I paid about $3 or $4 US for this meal, including the ice cold horchata.(Pardon the semi-eaten meal photo. I couldn't help myself from digging in!


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 6, 2012)

Phydeaux.....Where was this?


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 6, 2012)

Helene4 said:


> Phydeaux.....Where was this?



La Tabasqueña. Great food and inexpensive.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 7, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> La Tabasqueña. Great food and inexpensive.



Do you recall the calle or avenida...or perhaps which mercado is nearby? Looks like wonderful home cooking!


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 7, 2012)

Carol C said:


> Do you recall the calle or avenida...or perhaps which mercado is nearby? Looks like wonderful home cooking!



*It was in here somewhere. Exploring, discovery and soaking in the culture are the the most rewarding aspects of travel, wouldn't you agree?*


----------



## alfie (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it is in Mercado 23, we used to go there, before Walmart to buy fresh fish at the Pescaderia and fruit.  Take the R-1 bus down Tulum until you get to McDonalds.  Get out, cross the 6 lanes of Tulum Ave.  If you make it to the other side walk down a block till you see a 5 story building,  turn down an alley way, walk down a block and you have arrived.  You may be the only tourist in the place.  The food and shopping is great.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 7, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> *It was in here somewhere. Exploring, discovery and soaking in the culture are the the most rewarding aspects of travel, wouldn't you agree?*



Oh there it is! Thanks for pointing it out to me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 7, 2012)

OK Thanks, Next question. How did you get the "tilda" over the 'n'?


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 7, 2012)

OK Thanks, Next question. How did you get the "tilda" over the 'n'?


----------



## buceo (Oct 7, 2012)

One way, with Windows & the key pad on the right:
<alt> 160 á, 161 í, 162 ó, 163 ú, 164 ñ, alt 165 Ñ


----------



## Neesie (Oct 12, 2012)

I found that the Surfin' Burrito got mentioned a lot on TripAdvisor (favorably).
I booked Casa Maya on the top of the 7 specifically so we'd have a short bus ride in to town, thinking that we'd get a more authentic food experience downtown (but nice to know other places in the Zone too).  We will be sharing our condo with another couple who has never been to Mexico before.  I love Phydeaux's philosophy of exploring, discovering and soaking in the culture are the most rewarding aspect of travel.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 12, 2012)

Neesie said:


> I love Phydeaux's philosophy of exploring, discovering and soaking in the culture are the most rewarding aspect of travel.



Thanks! 

I've always found it interesting, and somewhat curious that a very large percentage of people invest in passports, airfare, time, and money to travel to another country, never to leave the tourist areas. In the case of Cancun, the hotel zone. Airfares to Miami from anywhere in the continental USA certainly must be less $.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 12, 2012)

Helene4 said:


> OK Thanks, Next question. How did you get the "tilda" over the 'n'?



Or with Mac, ñ is produced by holding in the option key, pressing n, then let go of option and press n again.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 12, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've always found it interesting, and somewhat curious that a very large percentage of people invest in passports, airfare, time, and money to travel to another country, never to leave the tourist areas. In the case of Cancun, the hotel zone. Airfares to Miami from anywhere in the continental USA certainly must be less $.



You're right, and I'm guilty.  I WILL go to the Surfin Burrito next time and will also get a list of local places from you and others  

I did leave tourist areas years ago, went to some holes in the wall, bargained at markets, etc, but now just veg out at the resort.  As far as I know, you can't get that gorgeous sand and water and friendly service in the US.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2012)

pjrose said:


> .... As far as I know, you can't get that gorgeous sand and water and friendly service in the US.



Fort Myers?

Naples?

St. Augustine?

St. Pete?

The Florida panhandle?


----------



## Neesie (Oct 14, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Fort Myers?
> 
> Naples?
> 
> ...



Gosh, no!  I went to many of those places the twenty years before we started going to Mexico.  Some have pretty beaches but in January most were too chilly.  And the friendly service....NO!  And as far as I'm concerned its all about the culture outside of the resort.  Not the same pizza chains and sports bars that I have at home.


----------



## quezsmith (Oct 22, 2012)

Totally agree!  We were there last week and we went twice!  The burritos were amazing and the french fries are amazing!!!!!!!!!
The service was awesome but it took almost 20 minutes to get our food even though we were the only ones there!


----------

